# When to switch from puppy kibble to adult



## MGMG (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Trixie is now 4.5 mos and I am still giving her high premium puppy kibble (Natures Balance) that the breeder had her on. When should a puppy be switched to the adult variety?

Mishelle


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I was told to make the switch at about 1 year. That said, Natural Balance also makes foods for all stages. I use NB Organic, which is for puppies and adults. So if you wanted to switch sooner, you could use something like that.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Your pup is adorable. Love the colors and markings!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't know about the food (I feed Raw) but you have a lovely dog. We would love to see more pictures!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I usually switch around 6-7 months. Don't ask me why, I just do and the pups have always been fine with it~~


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I started switching Brody over to adult Orijen a couple of weeks before his 1st birthday. I had meant to start it a bit earlier when his puppy food bag had a couple of weeks left, but I procrastinated on it and his food ran out so I ended up having to buy another small bag of puppy and a bigger bag of adult. So, to make a long story short, he's doing the slowest transition of puppy to adult food ever (it's been almost 3 months so far). He's up to about 95% Adult/5% Puppy now and I have a month or two of food left still.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for asking this question Mishelle, I too have been thinking about switching from Puppy to Adult for Sonic. The biggest problem I have is that Sonic is almost a year old (2 days away), and I know he should be on adult food soon, but we have Aries, who is 5 months old. They share the same food bowls that are out all day (with my and DH's work schedules, this just worked out the best way for us). Should we start switching both over now and just do it slowly or start trying to separating their feeding and switching Sonic, while keeping Aries on puppy?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I made the switch at one year.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sonic and Aries said:


> Thanks for asking this question Mishelle, I too have been thinking about switching from Puppy to Adult for Sonic. The biggest problem I have is that Sonic is almost a year old (2 days away), and I know he should be on adult food soon, but we have Aries, who is 5 months old. They share the same food bowls that are out all day (with my and DH's work schedules, this just worked out the best way for us). Should we start switching both over now and just do it slowly or start trying to separating their feeding and switching Sonic, while keeping Aries on puppy?


Why not switch to one of the all-stages formulas? There are several brands that offer them. I think the biggest difference is the size of the kibble.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My problem is that Gryff always wants to eat Jinx's food and Jinx always goes for Gryff's bowl. How much difference does the puppy kibble vs adult kibble make? Jinx gets Puppy Wellness mixed with Natural Balance roll and Gryff is now eating Loyall mixed with Natural Balance. I just switched Gryff off Blue Wilderness. I tried it, but he wound up with really bad tear staining.


----------



## PotatoHeads (Apr 15, 2012)

What a beautiful pup!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ivyagogo said:


> My problem is that Gryff always wants to eat Jinx's food and Jinx always goes for Gryff's bowl. How much difference does the puppy kibble vs adult kibble make? Jinx gets Puppy Wellness mixed with Natural Balance roll and Gryff is now eating Loyall mixed with Natural Balance. I just switched Gryff off Blue Wilderness. I tried it, but he wound up with really bad tear staining.


But what I mean is that Natural Balance Organic kibble (and I think several of their other varieties too) are meant for puppies and adults. There are other foods that are all-stages foods too. If you used one of those, it wouldn't matter who ate what food.

Also, When you talk about using NB mixed with kibble, I think you are talking about the rolled dog food? Just be aware that although I really like the NB kibbles, the rolled food is very high in sugar and TONS of preservatives. (otherwise a moist food wouldn't stay "good" for so long without refrigeration!) I think this stuff is fine cut up as training treats, but it's not something I'd feed as part of a regular diet.


----------

